# This ID#@T facebook group now turns to Vape. It's SATANIC?!



## element0709 (9/9/15)

Sooooo these past 2 weeks, there is a certain group on facebook making its rounds for saying the Pick 'n pay's stikeez toys are satanic.......

Now they have a new claim....Vaping is also satanic.




Here's a few comments:

There is a reason why vape rhymes with rape - the devil will rape your soul if you vape.

Brothers and Sisters - you are sucking the devil's flatulence into your lungs with this!

*Just thought I'll share for the lol's*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/15)

element0709 said:


> Sooooo these past 2 weeks, there is a certain group on facebook making its rounds for saying the Pick 'n pay's stikeez toys are satanic.......
> 
> Now they have a new claim....Vaping is also satanic.
> 
> ...



Not surprising really. I mean if stickeez are seen as satanic, why wouldn't vaping? Lol

On a side note: if anyone has a spare stickee duck, please could I have it. I want to give it to @devdev

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## johan (9/9/15)

Geez I'm a believer, but those guys have raped religion onto a level worse than the old "kappie Komando"

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (9/9/15)

Those ppl need to get a life. it's the same with everything that's "popular" can remember when everyone was saying the pokemon was satanic.. But hey ppl can belive what evert they want it's not my problem


----------



## DoubleD (9/9/15)

sat·ire
ˈsaˌtī(ə)r/
_noun_
noun: *satire*
the use of humor, irony, exaggeration, or ridicule to expose and criticize people's stupidity or vices, particularly in the context of contemporary politics and other topical issues.





Dont forget to inject your marijuanas for satan

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Eequinox (9/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> sat·ire
> ˈsaˌtī(ə)r/
> _noun_
> noun: *satire*
> ...


there is satire and there is plain stupidity i think they have missed the plot just a little

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/15)

I heard that sand is satanic. It rhymes with The Grand...

and we all know how evil that place is

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Eequinox (9/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I heard that sand is satanic. It rhymes with The Grand...
> 
> and we all know how evil that place is


i also heard that air is satanic as it is breathed by dagga smokers murderers and people that have a certain satire page

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (10/9/15)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (10/9/15)

element0709 said:


> Sooooo these past 2 weeks, there is a certain group on facebook making its rounds for saying the Pick 'n pay's stikeez toys are satanic.......
> 
> Now they have a new claim....Vaping is also satanic.
> 
> ...



Vapeing is satanic, so is Harry Potter.Bevis and Buthead are real and the Tele-Tubbies are gay. You learn a lot on line!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BigB (10/9/15)

I recall a load of extreme right wing people playing their LP records backwards and claiming that all and sundry were embedding subliminal messages. Then I got to thinking, wow, their are some seriously talented people out there. Embedding messages in a great song that made sense when played backwards as well! Can you say IQ 200+???

The same applies here, it is new, it is different, and I tell you what, people do not like what they cannot legitimately condemn. With Cigarettes, easy job. Loads of evidence that smoking causes cancer or at the very least plays a big role in certain types of cancer. Don't forget emphysema neither of course!

Vaping though, studies are showing that while it is NOT perfect, it is WAY more acceptable to our IQ (the need to not kill ourselves) than cigarettes. It's ground that can support weight, it is not a swamp or bog. You can support an argument in favour of your e-cig..... You can even support a religious argument that you are trying to be better to the body that was entrusted to you.

And so we start again.... Devil Devil Devil (you can hear this if you play the record backwards at exactly 26 rpm right? Right? Oh come on man, can't you hear it!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/9/15)

A few things the 'Westbury Baptist Church' wannabees should realize :

If you want to criticize people, at least make sure you don't offend the Grammar Nazis as well - it's "You might as well breath*e* in the sulphur rising from the Satan's nether regions in hell!" - note the added 'E'.
The rest of the Modern World as we know it uses the word 'Vaporizer' - only Star Wars fans would know what a Vaporator is, and I would not take them as authorities on the evils of Satan or Dagga. They hardly make it out of the basements at mom's place. 
And normal tobacco in my Vaporator? Hey, why bother with the juices then. Come to think of it, why would we bother with the Vaporator at all ?

I just wonder how many people they actually bait ?


----------



## GerharddP (10/9/15)

Guys come on..you dont think its a joke? I can see the satire in it...its not meant to be serious. Think about the wording they used, nether region. Natural cigarettes and pipes that your fathers enjoyed.....if anything what i can remember from sunday school was that if you damage your body in any way intentionally its "wrong"...i thought the stickies and the vape stuff was fing hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GerharddP (10/9/15)

Live a little guys..stop being so serious. Its very clearly a joke in my opinion. Look at all their posts and you'll realize a trend following the news almost to a t


----------



## element0709 (10/9/15)

I think they're serious, especially that group admin.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (10/9/15)

Guys it's a hoax page run by a bunch of nutters 

They have been around for a while now. Don't take it seriously. The page is crazy and the whole idea is to rev people up but none of it is legit. No such movement but they create one hell of a stir lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (10/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I heard that sand is satanic. It rhymes with The Grand...
> 
> and we all know how evil that place is


Nothing wrong with admiring the human form while having a good meal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (10/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> sat·ire
> ˈsaˌtī(ə)r/
> _noun_
> noun: *satire*
> ...




Absolutely,its a satirical look at popular subjects,i mean come on "Vaporators" and "Demonicologists",how can people take this seriously?
read the comments of these posts on the website and you will see it quickly devolve into a straight up joke thread with the odd flaming militant popping up adding their 2c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/9/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> A few things the 'Westbury Baptist Church' wannabees should realize :



Comes from reading / posting stuff when you are sleep deprived. I was thinking of The Landover Baptist Church mentioned in this thread. That MyBB thread where they are called wannabees threw me off track there, but there's still a few gems on that page. I have not checked out their FB page, but they cannot come close to Landover.


----------



## Bumblebabe (10/9/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DougP (10/9/15)

Is good old pastor hennie now focusing on the vape community 

His other face book page is hilarious. .

got this funny picture in my mind. .
Pastor Hennie also sitting there vaping on his version: 
Holy water through a nebulizer 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeDude (10/9/15)

DougP said:


> Is good old pastor hennie now focusing on the vape community
> 
> His other face book page is hilarious. .
> 
> ...



What's his other facebook page ?


----------



## DougP (10/9/15)

Its called..
South Africans Against Dagga age Satan 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude (10/9/15)

DougP said:


> Its called..
> South Africans Against Dagga age Satan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thats the one we all know.... Whats thr other one?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (10/9/15)

Opps that's the one I know

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (15/9/15)

White bread is also satanic


----------



## theyettie (15/9/15)

I am the spokesperson for PAIWTMTOTH. Refer to my profile pic, here I am addressing delegates at our conference this year. We oppose organisations such as the one mentioned above. Our acronym stands for People Against Idiots With Too Much Time On Their Hands. Don't worry about online membership application forms, you're probably already a member.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (15/9/15)

Talk about the uninformed!


----------



## Ashley A (15/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> ...
> On a side note: if anyone has a spare stickee duck, please could I have it. I want to give it to @devdev


Stickies have ducks?... 

... I thought they just had devils and demons.


----------



## theyettie (15/9/15)

theyettie said:


> I am the spokesperson for PAIWTMTOTH. Refer to my profile pic, here I am addressing delegates at our conference this year. We oppose organisations such as the one mentioned above. Our acronym stands for People Against Idiots With Too Much Time On Their Hands. Don't worry about online membership application forms, you're probably already a member.



We also regularly collaborate with the Derek Zoolander school for kids who can't read good and want to do other stuff good too.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/15)

here's another one that's been floating around on FB for a while...


----------



## theyettie (15/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> here's another one that's been floating around on FB for a while...
> 
> View attachment 35633


WTF?????????????? 
I better go for tattoo removal sessions then, before I beat the living sh!@ out of my son

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Eequinox (15/9/15)

theyettie said:


> WTF??????????????
> I better go for tattoo removal sessions then, before I beat the living sh!@ out of my son


quick don't waste a second or wait ..... we could use some more tabloid news keep the tattoos


----------



## theyettie (15/9/15)

BOOOOOM!!!! Bahahahahahaha!! Like a boss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (15/9/15)

theyettie said:


> BOOOOOM!!!! Bahahahahahaha!! Like a boss


dammit stole my idea lol


----------



## theyettie (15/9/15)

Haha,sorry mate.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

